# Other Rear Seats for a 240??



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Wassup guys, im planning on changing out my stock rear seats into somewhat of leather, (heading that direction), if not then any black rear seats that can fit a 240...

Anyone know what kinds of rear seats can fit into a 240, Custom or not...

Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

RE-Upholstery OwnZ Joo!!! Just take the seats to the nearest upholstery shop and they can redo it in any fabric and stitch color you want... that way you will have the seat of your choice that will fit!


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

S14 rear seats will fit w/ modification of brackets...


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

I have in mind also to put leather in my car, and the only good and cheap solutioni cauld found was, to take off the car my seats, door covers and (i do not know haw to say in english - the poket of the car in front of the passenger) and i take them to a leather furniture workshop were they make leather sofa, and they will take down the material from my stock chairs and replace and put leather on them

depending on the color for all the intrior of the car i'll have to pay around $600-$800


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

ByReaL said:


> I have in mind also to put leather in my car, and the only good and cheap solutioni cauld found was, to take off the car my seats, door covers and (i do not know haw to say in english - the poket of the car in front of the passenger) and i take them to a leather furniture workshop were they make leather sofa, and they will take down the material from my stock chairs and replace and put leather on them
> 
> depending on the color for all the intrior of the car i'll have to pay around $600-$800


That's the glove box or glove compartment.

Leather sucks!!! SUEDE!!!


----------



## BurnZ_240sx (May 1, 2004)

Kato said:


> That's the glove box or glove compartment.
> 
> Leather sucks!!! SUEDE!!!



why suede? i smoke hahahh doesnt stick to leather


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

leather..?? suede..??

nf -> mtv pimip my ride???


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

wats the point, no body will be able to fit back there


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

jeong said:


> leather..?? suede..??
> 
> nf -> mtv pimip my ride???


 al cantara


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> why suede? i smoke hahahh doesnt stick to leather




yes it does. i work at a full service car wash and smoke will basically make any and everything nasty. just dont smoke in your car its much better for it. it can really ruin an interior. youshould see the color on the towels that come off of heavy smokers windows. its so disgusting...like a dark orangey-brown....i dont see how people can put it in themselves


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

smokin' bad for you...anyway, if the smoke doesn't "stick" to the leather you'll just end up burning holes in it anywayz from those flyin' ashes...I agree...just don't smoke in your car...it solves all problems (except for the cancer aspect)


----------



## Kr0n1k (Dec 5, 2004)

BurnZ_240sx said:


> Wassup guys, im planning on changing out my stock rear seats into somewhat of leather, (heading that direction), if not then any black rear seats that can fit a 240...
> 
> Anyone know what kinds of rear seats can fit into a 240, Custom or not...
> 
> ...


www.autoleathers.com They have pretty much any color, 2 tone... just get a swatch from them. Install it yourself. Bam. Leather interior.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i retrimmed my factory s13 ones. came out awesome.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

some s13's came with leather seats from the factory. See if you can find some somewhere for cheap.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

leather is too too hot... but it's what u like and u can prolly find the seats cheaper in a junk yard like opium said...as for the glove box i'm pretty sure all s13's had that ugly carpet on them


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i used vinyl edges and the inner panels done in the same material they use to cover the racing seats - its a very hard wearing three layer, velour feel foam. Provides an extra bit of cusioning over thin material too. Top stuff


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

The S-13's that came with leather interiors had like a sued feel to the glove box, as well as the door panels. Also the leather doesn't get too hot depending on what color you get. Like I have a light grey leather and they don't get that hot...


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

OMG, S13 w/ leather seats, hope you don't fly out the window...


----------

